# Goldens born in July 2012



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

AW, your girl is adorable!!! I am bringing home my little boy in a couple of weeks, which seem to be going by SO slow. He was born on the 27th of July!!  

Congratulations on your little girl!


----------



## Sharon S (Aug 21, 2012)

Goldens4Life said:


> AW, your girl is adorable!!! I am bringing home my little boy in a couple of weeks, which seem to be going by SO slow. He was born on the 27th of July!!
> 
> Congratulations on your little girl!


Thank you!! Congrats on your little boy!! I'm looking forward to seeing pics of him!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your little girl and welcome to the forum. 
My little girl was born July 16, and I got her on September 9. Her name is Alli.
I will enjoy watching all of the July babies growing up.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley was born July 10th.


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

Aww, Alli and Bentley are both so cute as well!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I guess I will chime in here as well. Remy was born on July 24 to forum member Sally's Mom. Our other golden, Izzy is an April 2010 pup (very large thread on the forum). I didn't see this thread and had been posting on other threads. Maybe the mods can move those posts over to this thread!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Remy at 9 weeks today....decided to learn to climb all 10 steps going up the deck to the house!


----------



## Johnnynero (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife found this forum and so far it's giving us some great advice.
Here's our "Doc" just last week at 8 weeks of age. He's a real bundle of energy so we're waiting for that "calm Golden Retriever personality" to take effect! hahaha.
By the way, the pic doesn't show it but this guy is enormous! Pushing 20lbs already.


----------



## Johnnynero (Sep 26, 2012)

Johnnynero said:


> My wife found this forum and so far it's giving us some great advice.
> Here's our "Doc" just last week at 8 weeks of age. He's a real bundle of energy so we're waiting for that "calm Golden Retriever personality" to take effect! hahaha.
> By the way, the pic doesn't show it but this guy is enormous! Pushing 20lbs already.


Added a quick second pic to give an idea of his size. That's one 8 week old puppy and one 4 year old just for perspective.


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow that puppy is big!

Barley was born 7/15


----------



## vixx (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi there! I just found this thread too! Our little guy Lucas was born July 4th! So far he is an absolute doll...but a potty training monster, LOL!


----------



## vixx (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is a picture of our little guy. He is 12 weeks today!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tink was born on 7/7 she was the 7th pup born of 8 and is one of 7 girls lol. She is gonna be a good size girl and is hitting 27pds. If I can remember me photobooks password I could post more pictures but she is in my signature


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok Here is tink at 12 weeks and trying to walk on water lol she is on my goldfish pond that is waiting to be inset in the ground


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Gabby is a sister to Remy. What a love....


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sadie at 15 weeks. She was born on July 3rd


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Barley at 14 wks


----------



## Cooper306 (Oct 16, 2012)

Might as well chime in too about our Cooper. He was born July 6. We took him home September 1. First pic is Going-home-day. Second one is around 13 weeks.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I just wanted to post some updated pictures of my boyfriends golden pup (who i'm obsessed with of course), Bernie (Born July 5th). I can't believe how fast they grow! He'll be a mature 'Bernard' before we know it  We weighed him just the other day and he's now 40 pounds 

The first two are from September/Early October and the rest are from this past week. He's with his little brother Ollie (11 weeks). He's getting so big and adult-like, definitely can't hold him anymore!


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmers (Nov 29, 2012)

Fable was born July 8th! We brought her home on September 15th and we couldn't be happier. We had originally planned on bringing home a puppy next spring but then we went to check out a few breeders and we all know how that turns out. We met her on a Saturday and went back Sunday morning. 
She's now 15.8 kg and exceedingly sweet. So far our biggest challenges are getting her to not pull our arms off when we walk to the park (she can't handle the excitement, it's sheer insanity), mitigating inside pees (we'll go on a four day accident-free streak and then BOOM! Six inside) and redirecting textbook chewing behaviours. Otherwise, she's just about perfect!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

SuperNintendoChalmers said:


> Fable was born July 8th! We brought her home on September 15th and we couldn't be happier.


Fable is so precious!! What a beautiful girl


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

lucy born July 20th--first day home at 8 weeks


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Brew was born on the 20th too!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Is everyone else amazed at how big our kids are getting wow getting ready to hit the six month mark soon!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Altairss said:


> Is everyone else amazed at how big our kids are getting wow getting ready to hit the six month mark soon!


omg, YES! Brew is getting HUGE!!! He's so much fun! We had a good dumping of snow yesterday so Brew got his first real taste of snow and what it's all about. I couldn't get him to come inside at one point yesterday because he discovered that the white fluff was edible! He was laying in the yard grazing on fresh snow clumps!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Altairss said:


> Is everyone else amazed at how big our kids are getting wow getting ready to hit the six month mark soon!


Ah yes time goes by so fast. I can't believe it it feels like just yesterday I was taking him out every 30 minutes and constantly running around. And now.... I'm STILL running around lol but the potty training is finally under control.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Here's Chester just a few weeks ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes the growth of our pups seems amazing--Lucy has gone from 1/2 cushion girl on the couch to a 2+cushions if she stretches! She has become a bit stubborn but is basically a doll in the house--especially when she gets an ice cube--if the freezer door opens she is on it in a flash!!

Next on the horizon is deciding when to spay!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

My dog Winnie is getting spayed this Friday. She was born on July 5th. Wanted to get it done before her first heat. Not looking forward to the cone and keeping her somewhat sedate.


----------



## Cooper306 (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is Mr. Cooper at Christmas time and this week going for a walk in the snow. They are growing so fast! It's great to hear from other pups around the same age. They're all coming along great.


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

My sister goldens were born on July 3rd also, they are beautiful girls named Bailee and Kymber. 

Meet Bailee










Meet Kymber


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmers (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's Miss Fable at 6 and a bit months. Tomorrow is her spay and I'm absolutely dreading it. The thought of our girl being in pain destroys me. She has a grade 1/2 (depending on who's listening) heart murmur and while she's been cleared for a spay, it still makes me anxious.

Besides all that, she's outstanding. A little slow on the house training side of things but she finally came around and we've been accident free for over a month. She's a total joy and we adore her more than we knew was possible!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like all of the July 2012 pups are now 6 months old. 
Here is Alli. Took her to the vets last Friday and she was 44 lb. 

SuperNintendoChalmers - I hope everything goes well at the vets tomorrow.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

SuperNintendoChalmers said:


> Here's Miss Fable at 6 and a bit months. Tomorrow is her spay and I'm absolutely dreading it. The thought of our girl being in pain destroys me. She has a grade 1/2 (depending on who's listening) heart murmur and while she's been cleared for a spay, it still makes me anxious.
> 
> Besides all that, she's outstanding. A little slow on the house training side of things but she finally came around and we've been accident free for over a month. She's a total joy and we adore her more than we knew was possible!


good luck at the vet tomorrow. Im trying to speak to chester's breeder about getting him neutered a lil bit later (our contract says 8 months). as for the potty training what were you doing to make her see going outside was the way to go? does she give you a sign she has to go out? Chester and her are practically the same age and we cant ever go more than 2 weeks of accident free. :doh::doh: very frustrating!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester will be 7 months on February 2nd


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

SuperNintendoChalmers said:


> Here's Miss Fable at 6 and a bit months. Tomorrow is her spay and I'm absolutely dreading it. The thought of our girl being in pain destroys me. She has a grade 1/2 (depending on who's listening) heart murmur and while she's been cleared for a spay, it still makes me anxious.
> 
> Besides all that, she's outstanding. A little slow on the house training side of things but she finally came around and we've been accident free for over a month. She's a total joy and we adore her more than we knew was possible!



How did Miss Fable do with her spay?


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

Lucy(july 20) has a spay date next thursday--she is about 49lbs and seems to be ok most everywhere--at least a couple months since an 'accident', still has only destroyed one toy and no real chewing on furniture etc. Loves having at 2 toys in her control--just hilarious but you know that already<sf>

Not sure if we will need a cone or not but I know spaying is not an overnight stay with our vet

Trying a choke collar now for our daily walks---she is fine with an ez walk harness but not with the regular collar--

she has only run off once when taking out for a late nite potty break--of course the temp was below zero(F) when I was trying to get her under control--but after 10min of zoomies in almost knee deep snow(me in jammies) she decided to come home with a big smile on her mug!!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow time flies doesn't it. Tinker will turn 7 months in just a week. She is 50 pounds and about 21 inches tall she just outgrew her second collar and I had to put a big girl collar on her today. She now has free rein of the house at night and is doing great cept she likes to come and wake us when one of the kids get up for something lol. 
So nice to see her follow forum siblings growing up with her.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmers (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the delay in responding! Fable's spay went perfectly! Her vitals were strong throughout the entire operation and her recovery was quick and relatively pain free. The hardest part was the second week (we were told no dog park for two weeks) when she was FULL of energy. Our vet wanted us to be cautious but short walks+6 months= energetic ball of fuzz. The worst was at night when we would be reading in bed (she hangs out in bed with us and then kennel for sleeps) and she'd be full of fun and bites. Ahhh, puppyhood. To be fair to her, she's a really sweet little girl and calm by baby golden standards. Two weeks without exercise would make me batty too!

As for the house training, what we did was totally ignore accidents inside. We'd clean them with no fanfare and just ignore her. When we would go outside, we'd praise HEAVILY (people probably thought we were insane) and then reward both after she went and once we got inside (tiny bits of Benny Bully). Eventually she just started standing at the top of the stairs waiting to go out. She still gets a treat when she comes inside after going out and it seems to be working. We live in a loft with direct access to outside (so no lobby, our door goes straight out) so we have to accompany her each time but it works. She's had almost no accidents in a good while and I'm eternally grateful. Tiny baby puppy pee is one thing, big puppy pee is another. 

I have a question for any successful puppy trainers out there- what was your best approach to teaching recall and laying down? She's got 'sit' down pat but that's it. Well, she comes 78% of the time but there's room for improvement. Laying down is NOT working. I can't figure it out!!! Help?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

So happy to here her spay went well. 
Here is Alli (July 16) in one of her odd lying positions. I am not sure about her weight but she is growing up so fast. She is in that gooney, awkward stage where her legs are too long for her body but she is just starting to fill out. 
Alli and I have been attending training classes since she was about 16 weeks old. We have completed star puppy and are currently working on basic obedience and her CGC. Luckily she didn't have to lie down in star puppy because I too am having difficulty with down. I am going to have to get her to do it without treats to pass her CGC in 2 weeks so we are working hard on it. Currently, I will hold a treat in my hand on the floor and as soon as she goes in the down position, I open my hand. That works well but I always have to hold the treat on the floor. With all of her other commands, I use hand signals along with the command and she knows them all. She even has a really good recall and drop it but down is a struggle. I just started putting her leash under my foot and pulling on the other end to put her head to the ground without having to go down with a treat. I am hoping that this will work.


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

Lucy(july 20)-- had her spay date last thurs--its done as an outpatient at our vet--drop off and pick up--no probs and 48hrs after she is back to normal---she is used to daily walks in the snow and keeps bringing me her harness and keep saying no

found the vet charge from the last time we had a dog spayed--51 dollars with an overnite stay--this time $148 with a bordatella shot and pain meds--not too big a difference in 28yrs


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sadie up in the mountain yesterday and weight in at 50lbs


----------



## vixx (Sep 5, 2012)

*Hello!!*

Hi everyone!! So great to see everyone's pictures and hear what is going on with your pups!! Our little Lucas, who was born July 4th is growing like a weed!! A BIG weed!! Looks like he is going to be quite big, and probably around 80 lbs!! EEK!! He is such a doll though, and so loving!! We have been doing puppy classes and he stays, leaves it, shakes a paw and comes, but the counter surfing is driving me CRAZY!! We are also hoping to get him neutered in the next month or so, for we are going away this week and I wanted to wait until we got back (too afraid to go away, while he is healing etc.)

Looking forward to hearing all of your stories and seeing your pictures!!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Alli is 7 months old now and we just got back from a trip to Maine so that the dogs could play in the snow. While there, Alli came into her first heat. My little girl is growing up. She is doing really well with her training but it looks like we will miss our last class tonight since there is an unaltered dobbie in the class. Here are a couple of photos from our trip. One is a photo of Alli with her new little sister Hanna. Hanna was born in October of 2012. 

How are all of the rest of the July babies doing?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

They are all growing so fast hard to believe they are all 7 months. Tinks is now 52 pounds and is quite creative in what she does she saw the cat walk across the top of our koi pond cover which is pitched like a house roof so I went out yesterday and she is sitting up on the top looking out over the fence. Not something I planned for sigh~


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't believe Winnie will be 8 months. Where has the time gone. Can't believe she has been with us for almost 6 months. Sheis doing great. A bit jumpy and outcry at times, bother good points out weigh these. We are in our 3rd dog class. This one is called off leash wonders. These are 2 pics of her after grooming pics.m they took place 48 hrs apart! She truly is a golden!













The last pic is her usual pose in the yard..with a twig









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

I need a better autocorrect. She is a bit mouthy. Meant her good points far out weigh her bad


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

*lucy--still a ball of energy*

after seven months Lucy is still the joy in the house---after spaying her appetite has lessened(doesn't mt bowl between feeding sometimes) but energy level is as high as ever--training is---well never mind<sf>

we walk a couple times aday--she will sometimes lay in the snow for an hour or two--just relaxing--in fact relaxing maybe her hidden talent!!!

Still has done nothing major wrong when left alone in the house3-5hrs max--no potty 'accidents' for a few months---just all in all a great addition to our house--training class in April--still working on come and leash walking


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Haha Buz, Barley does the same thing on the couch, half on, half off.

Took Barley to the snow for his first time this past weekend, very hard to believe he is almost 8 mos. He loved it.




























Full album if you wanna see
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151492075799643.1073741825.641669642&type=1&l=72e9ac04e8


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sigh they grow up so quick!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Just wanted to update about chester. He is growing up so big and so fast. can't believe he is 9 months already. We have a vet appointment on saturday going to bring in a stool sample just in case.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Hoping that everyone's July babies are doing well. I cannot believe how fast Winnie has grown. She is such a good girl. Loves to go to the soccer fields on weekends and just loves meeting other dogs and people. Her training is going well and the jumping is getting under control. She has fall access to the house, as she has never destroyed anything. I love coming ome and seeing that golden waddle going on stop. Would love to see pics of the other pups..









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Awe, what cuties! I know, 9 months old already, where has the time gone?

Brew's doing fantastic, he's still the most handsome awesome guy in the world, and he's still loving the mud!! LOL

You can't really tell, but he's getting a little taller, not by much tho, and he's a happy healthy slim 75lbs


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

hi everyone! how are all of you and your puppies doing? just 2 more months and we will all be hitting the one year mark. wow how much time has flew by, I can't believe it. it feels like just yesterday i picked chester up from the breeder's and was going crazy with potty training.

just wanted to ask you all how much is your boy or girl weighing now at almost 11 months. Chester has a vet appointment next week to discuss neutering and a check up so ill post his weight then.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Chester is so handsome. Winnie is @65 lbs and was born July 5th.






. Can't believe she will be a year in a bit over a month. She is a very easy dog and could not imagine not having her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Winnie is gorgeous! i see her hair is kinda short just like chesters. ive been impatiently waiting for that golden hair. 

and chester will be a year july 2nd


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Barley is getting so big...it's getting warm out so we got him a pool, pic in my sig. Thinking about getting him neutered in a month or so. I'm thinking he's 65-70 lbs.

He also got to see a baby for the first time this past weekend, he was super good and cute with her. Some other pics below:


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Brews a July Baby!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy Bday month to all our puppies! Hard to believe it's been a year (or I guess 10 mos for most of us technically). Barley turns one in 2 weeks!


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy Bday Barley!


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Happy Sadie playing in the snow


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted. Brews growing up and filling out. I got a new camera for Christmas and yesterday I finally had a chance to really use it. Enjoy some snaps of my handsome guy!

















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

love it especially the Derp photo they get the funniest expression caught mid movement lol. I can't believe they are 18months now.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I need to get some pictures this month but here is last month


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I know!! Where has the time gone? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

What a beauty, look at her crimpy ears!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

My handsome boy! I can't believe they're all 2 years old already


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I cannot believe they are 2 years old, wow how time flies. Brew and chester seem to have similar coats, i keep wondering if chester is going to stay like that or fully grow soon.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Hi July fur babies! how is everyone doing? here comes the 3 year mark. so excited to see pictures of all the july babies.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

*3 Years Already*

:wavey:Hi Erika
Chester will be 3 years old !!! 
Looking forward to seeing his smiling birthday photo.
Can you believe Sheldon will be 3 in September .
Our boys are all grown up 
Barbara


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

We are doing great over here! Brew is thicker and as handsome as ever! He's learned quite a few new tricks! He's my baby boy! ❤


----------



## Beaumont (Aug 28, 2013)

*Sweet Girl*

She is very sweet and now 3 years old..update pic? Love to see what other goldens look like as mine is now 3 yrs old...love my Beaumont!


----------



## Cooper306 (Oct 16, 2012)

Who can resist posting (another) picture of their handsome Golden.:wink2:
Here is Cooper from July 1, 2017, just a few days before his 5th birthday on the 6th. 
Any other updates?


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is Barley on his 5th Bday on the 15th.


----------

